# An airshow at London, Ontario, 1988



## Howard Gibson (Oct 7, 2021)

New member here.

This is a P‑15D Mustang made up to look like one of John C. Meyer's aircraft from WW II. This was at an airshow at London, Ontario, on 1988/06/03, according to my notes. Actually, I was getting ready to photograph a de Havilland Mosquito that was about to taxi by. I took this picture for practise, and I was pleasantly surprised. It was late in the day, around 5:00pm.

I used my Yashica TL Electro 35mm SLR. I used my Tamron 28‑70mm zoom lens set to 70mm. My exposure was 1/15 seconds. The film was Kodachrome ISO 25. I had my 35mm camera on the tripod, and I panned it a little. Note the blurry person next to the tail of the aircraft, which really makes the shot for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2021)

Howard Gibson said:


> View attachment 644004
> 
> New member here.
> 
> ...



Welcome Howard. I was at all the old London shows and they were the best of the best. Tom Walsh put together a cracker show every year.
I am looking forward to more pics from London shows of yore.
Welcome.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2021)

Welcome to the site. Looking forward to more images posted.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2021)

Welcome aboard. The Mosquito must have been Kermit Weeks'.

I went to one London Airshow in the late 80's and ended up in a bar afterwards were some American tanker crew tried to pick up our women. A-holes.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice shot!

Welcome.


----------

